# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  TC Azerbaycan'a nota vermistir?

## anau

Turkiye kim(ler)in zorlamasi ile Azerbaycan'a nota vermistir? 

Bu nota verilirken, Cumhuriyet Bekcileri'nin hepsi mi senelik izindeydi..? 
...
En fazla tanklari sinira yigacak, gozlemde bulunacak, daha sonra titis tipis tanklarini geri cekecek ve Ankara'dan gozlemde bulunmaya devam edecek bir zihniyetin, degil Azerbaycan icin, PKK icin bile tehlike olarak algilanmadigi bilinmektedir. 

Proje, Turkiye ve Azerbaycan arasindaki iliskilerin soguklastirilmasi, bu soguk iliskiler surecinde "arabuluculugu ustlenecek aracilarin" Yahudi Lobisi onayindan sonra atanmasi ve her iki ulkenin de Israil gudumlu bir karar mekanizmasina baglanmasi, Azerbaycan'a verilen notadan sonra ortaya cikacak tek unsurdur. 

Skandallara bagisiklik kazandirilan Turkiye'de bir baska skandal, tarih sayfamiza kara kalemle yazildi. Disisleri Bakanligi tarafindan Azerbaycan'da verilen notanin, getirisinden cok goturusunun hesabini yapmak zorundayiz. 

Ermeni Lobisi ve Ermenistan'in gercek gucunun hem basinda hem de Turkiye'de abartili olarak sunulmasinin ardinda, gizli tutulmasi istenen hangi kuresel gucler varsa, Azerbaycan'a yonelik tahriklerin arkasinda da ayni gucler vardir. 

Bu guclerin yikim hedefi, basta Azerbaycan olmak uzere diger Turk Cumhuriyetleri ile Turkiye arasinda olusmasi beklenen dostluk baglaridir. Turk Cumhuriyetlerinin yakinlasmasindan rahatsiz olan emperyalist anlayisin materyalist planlaridir. Turkiye Cumhuriyeti'ni, kuresel gucler tarafindan, mutlu bir azinligin kontrolundeki valilige donusturmek isteyistir. 

Cikar iliskilerine bagli olarak, Turkiye'nin, Ermeni fabrikasyonu soykiriminin taninmasini direten gucler, direktiflerini aldiklari Yahudi Lobisi mensuplari ve ayni lobinin Turkler icinden kiraladiklari isimler ile olan iliskilerini artik gizlememektedirler. 

En son New York Yeshiva Universite'sinde "Soykirim Inkari" olarak tanimlanan iki gunluk seminerde, Taner Akcam'a mikrofon sunulmasi, Ermeni iddialarinin arkasindaki gucun Yahudi Lobisi olup olmadigi yonundeki supheleri tamamen ortadan kaldirmis, Taner Akcam ve beraberindeki diger Yahudi kokenli Amerikalilar ile birlikte gerceklestirilen paneller adeta Turk ve Turkiye dusmanliginin sergilendigi bir sirk ortamina donusmustu. 

Akcam'in Turk ve Turkiye karalamasini tema olarak isledigi son kitabinin, Turkiye'de Bilgi Universitesi tarafindan bastirilacagini cekinmeden aciklayabilmesi, arkasinda Yahudi Lobisinin destegi oldugu gorulmek istenmeyisi ise bir baska gercektir. 

Aradan bir aylik bir sure bile gecmeden, Disislerinin bulunmus oldugu gafi anlayabilmek icin, Azerbaycan'a gonderilen iki Turkiyeli vatandastan birisinin Ermeni digerinin de Musevi olmasinda karar kilanlarin kimler oldugunu bilmemiz gerekir. 

Ermenistan'daki anti Turk irkci yonetimlerin etnik temizlige maruz biraktigi, Turk'lerin toplu olarak oldurulmeleri, ulkeden surulmeleri, Ermenistan'da tek bir Turk ailesi kalmamis olmasini goz onunde bulundurmadan, Hoca Ali soykirimda akitilan Turk kani kurumadan, Azerbaycan'a Ermeni calgici gondermek, aptalca bulunulmus bir hata olmaktan ziyade, Turkiye ve Azerbaycan arasindaki iliskileri zedelemek amaci ile bulunulmus sinsice bir tahriktir. Kabullenilemezi zorla kabullendirme calismalaridir. Turk'e bicilen kefenin patiskasidir. 

Knesset'te, Yahudi Milletvekillerine Nazi Marslarini dinletmek istemekle ozdestir. 

Peki, Turkiye bu hususlari hic mi goz onunde bulundurmuyor, yoksa elinden birsey gelemedigi icin mi boylesine bir abukluga destek olabiliyor?.. Destek olmakla da kalmayip, Azerbaycan'in yuzde yuz hakli tepkisine hangi gerekceyi one surerek nota ile karsilik verebiliyor? 

Turkiye kim(ler)in zorlamasi ile Azerbaycan'a nota vermistir? 

Bu nota verilirken, Cumhuriyet Bekcileri'nin hepsi mi senelik izindeydi..? 

Merak edilen sorularin cevabini bilmek, Turk Cumhuriyetleri arasinda gelismesi ozlemle beklenen dostluk temellerini dinamitlemek isteyen Nobel cocuklarinin gercek yuzlerini gormek, isimleri ile desifre edilmesini istemek, bu milletin en dogal hakki degilse, bu milletin "siz kime calisiyorsunuz" gibisinden bir soruya yonelmesi kesinlikle kinanamaz... 

Disarida sopa yedikten sonra evde cocugunu doverek egosunu tatmin eden urkek erkeklerin davranis bicimi aklimiza geliyor hemen... 

Cogumuzun hatirladigi gibi, Amerika'daki Sibel Edmonds davasinda, Edmonds'un bahsetmis oldugu, icinde Turk'lerin (daha dogru bir tanimlama ile Turkiyeli'lerin) de oldugu bir "ceteden" soz ediliyordu. 

Bu ceteye dahil oldugu soylentilerinin yogun olarak ustunde durdugu isimlerden Nixon Center temsilcisi Zeyno Baran'in Guney Azerbaycan Turk temsilciligini, Mahmudali Cohreganli'nin elinden alabilmek icin bulundugu tehditler unutulmamistir. Keza ayni cete mensuplarindan, Baran'in nisanlisi Matt Byrza'nin Turkiye'yi adeta Amerika'nin sozunden cikmamasi gereken uslu bir cocuk olmasi yonunde konusmalar yapan konusmalari da hatirlardadir. 

Hatirlarda olan bir baska husus ise, Azerbaycan'in butce fazlasinin kabartmis oldugu istahlar neticesinde, Azerbaycan'in Amerika'daki lobi calismalari icin Yahudi Lobisi mensuplari ile doldurulmus bir ekibin Azerbaycan'a giderek, Turk konularinin Yahudi Lobisi kontrolunden cikmamasini ongoren yaklasimcilarindaki tutumudur. Amerika'dan Azerbaycan'a davet edilen Turk'lerden bazilarinin davetiyelerinin gizlendigi ve onlarin yerine Yahudi Lobisi ile yakinligi bilinen isimlerin "oldu bitti" ile listelere eklenmesi ise, hic unutulmayacak bir hadisedir. 

Ayni cetenin Turk temsilini Turk'lere birakmamak yonundeki usulsuzlukleri ise, Amerika'daki Turkler icinde hala gundemi teskil etmektedir. Hangi Turk ulkesi olursa olsun, Turk temsilini Yahudi Lobisi ile endekslemekle gorevlendirilmis bu cetenin son gunlerdeki calismalarina arti olarak, bu notanin gundeme dusmesi, koordine bir calismanin urunu olusunu dusunmemek, bagnazliktan ote vurdumduymazliktir. 

Turkiye gibi Azerbaycan'in dis politikasinin, Yahudi Lobisi tarafindan karara baglanir hale getirilme calismalari mercek altinda incelenmesi gereken bir konudur. 

Turkum dogruyum caliskanim turevini, Turkum kararsizim bagimliyim versiyonuna donusturmeye calisan bir mutlu azinligin, Turkiye geleceginde Turksuz bir Turk temsilciligi yaratma calismalaridir. 

Disislerinin Azerbaycan'a vermis oldugu notanin bir baska aciklamasi dusunulemez. Bence, kinanmasi bile gereksizdir. Bence, kendilerinden yapilmasi isteneni yapmislardir. Bence, aldiklari emirleri yerlerine getirmislerdir. Bence, Turkiye'deki yozlasma modelinin Azerbaycan'da da temellerinin atilmasi yolunda bagli olduklari guclerin direktiflerine uymuslardir... Burada saygi duyulmasi gereken, Azerbaycan'in gostermis oldugu dik durustur. Azerbaycan'in Ermeni konusundaki tavizsiz tutumudur... 

Azerbaycan'in bu notayi ciddiye bile almamasi gerekir. 

Kirmizi cizgileri, cingene pembesine donen, basinda cuvalla gezen, Kerkuk'ten gelen "bize yardim edin" haykirislarina kulaklarini tikayan bir Turkiye'nin vermis oldugu nota, muzigi sanat olarak algilayanlar icin muzik notasi tanimlamasina bile girmez... 

Turkiye'den Azerbaycan'a yonelik bir tehlike, soz konusu bile edilemez. 

En fazla tanklari sinira yigacak, gozlemde bulunacak, daha sonra titis tipis tanklarini geri cekecek ve Ankara'dan gozlemde bulunmaya devam edecek bir zihniyetin, degil Azerbaycan icin, PKK icin bile tehlike olarak algilanmadigi bilinmektedir. 

Proje, Turkiye ve Azerbaycan arasindaki iliskilerin soguklastirilmasi, bu soguk iliskiler surecinde "arabuluculugu ustlenecek aracilarin" Yahudi Lobisi onayindan sonra atanmasi ve her iki ulkenin de Israil gudumlu bir karar mekanizmasina baglanmasi, Azerbaycan'a verilen notadan sonra ortaya cikacak tek unsurdur. 

Bu unsur ile Turkiye misali Azerbaycan'in da Yahudi Lobisi'ne bagimli hale getirilmeye calisilmasina, Oferler'e Azerbaycan'da da is sahalari acilmasina katkida bulunulacak, cete mensuplari arayisina gecilmesi ise plan B olarak tanimlanabilir... 

Unsur derken rahmetlinin sozu aklima geldi... 

"Hicbir millet, milletimizden daha cok yabanci unsurlarin inanc ve adetlerine riayet etmemistir..." 

Projenin plan C bolumu ise, uzlastirici(!) ve arabulucu(!) guclerin, Turkiye gibi Azerbaycan'da da, once Ermeni calgicilar ile daha sonra da Ermeni veya Ermeni yanlisi sozum ona tarihciler, gazeteciler ve aydinlar yaratma calismalarina donusturulecek, serin dalgalar halinde yavas yavas ulkenin sinirlarini asacaktir. 

Hoca Ali soykiriminin taninmasi yerine, Ermeni fabrikasyon soykiriminin taninmasi yonunde Azerbaycan icinde kiralanacak kalemler bile cikabilecektir umudu da, Turkiye'deki gelismeleri takip edenler tarafindan yadirganmayacaktir. 

Azerbaycan'in gobeginde Ermeni Soykirimi Sempozyumlari duzenlenmesi ise plan D olarak projelerine dahil edilecektir dedigimiz zaman, Atilla Ilhan gibi "Turk aydinlari Turk degildir" diyenlerce, "komplo teorisyeni" olarak tanimlanacagimiz kesindir. 

Azerbaycan'a verilen notanin ciddiyetten uzak, oneme alinmamasi gereken bir muzik notasi olabilecegi polemikleri yaratmak isteyenler de tabii ki cikacaktir. Bu kesime yonelik soylenecek son soz olarak, su tur bir aciklamada bulunmak zorundayiz. 

Bu tur notalar ile ancak cenaze marslarini seslendirirsiniz... 

Boylesi cenazelerde Ermeni calgilcilarin caldigi muzige eslik ederek gulup oynayacaklar ise, kafasi torbali, boynu tasmali Turkiyelilerdir. Maysto degisip Turk'lerin horon tepecegi gunlerin ozlemi ile... 

Azerbaycan'in Turk evlatlarini selamliyorum.

----------

